# Auntie E!!! Where are your videos?!



## Thumper

I've just got some bamboo squares to try at night and I thought straight away of Auntie E's and Imogen's amazing videos of the folds. But I can't find them. Anyone? :)


----------



## Thumper

Also... what are good folds for nights I'm probably going to use 2.


----------



## Aunty E

I boost at night! But otherwise I just lay two together and then fold them as normal - it's a good night nappy for Mog. I'll post a link in a second, just need to find them!


----------



## Aunty E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiPOcziXLLQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9PNJn_j6fQ


----------



## Thumper

Thank you!!!!! You are a star :)
First time trying them tonight, I have bamboo boosters too but I think I'll go with 2 to try first. First time using flats but with your amazing videos I think I'll have it ;)


----------



## My_littlbump

Ace videos, you make it look so simple! :) x


----------



## Aunty E

It can be a bit bulky with two - I didn't need to boost Imogen until she was over a year old, but I just pop a little lamb terry booster in now.


----------



## Thumper

OK, thanks :thumbup: He now has his first terry nappy on :D
One question- it is a little short on him. I had to tug it round so it came up on the front and he has a builders bum. I'm using 60cm bamboo lollipop squares. Is it normally this short? It didn;t look it at all on Imogen and she's 2!


----------



## Sam292

The videos are really useful Auntie E - please don't take offense but are you not worried about people out there finding the video who are not looking for nappy techniques since your lo is very exposed in them? It always makes me a little uncomfortable as you don't know who is watching them!:flower:


----------



## Thumper

I actually think it is so refreshing that you haven't taken the attitude that there are paedophiles around every corner :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

Me too, Thumper :)


----------



## Aunty E

You can only view them if I give you the link, they don't come up on YouTube searches. But thats more for Imogen's older self than right now ;)

Sometimes folded Terries come up a bit short, and I can never work out why. I tend to try to pull the top layer up a bit over their bum and then as you generally cross the side flaps, I don't need to pull it too high at the front. But just try again, some squares aren't actually very square!


----------



## Eala

Thumper, I agree too :)

Thanks for reposting these, Aunty E - I've bookmarked this thread so I can find the videos quickly in the future :thumbup:


----------



## Whatme

Oo brill vids, how easy too. I always thought it was difficult and time consuming using Terry squares, but to be honest it prob takes me longer to stuff my pockets, and snap together my inserts than it takes you to prep these nappies!! 
Thanks.


----------



## Aunty E

I really really hate stuffing pockets! I have a few ebay cheapies for my sister/MiL to use and they always languish unstuffed until just before the MiL arrives, I just hate doing it. 

We're back to using terries lots at the moment, they're just so absorbent and easy. Mog is weeing straight through most other things, so a boosted or doubled terry is really reliable. Teddy pees like a horse too, straight through his sandys, so he's in terries mostly as well :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Do you have any vids for prefolds? :D


----------



## Aunty E

I've never used them I'm afraid :) I think you can do a variant of the Jo fold with them though, Rachel C might know.


----------



## Rachel_C

Sorry, I've only used them pad-folded really. I have a couple of newborn prefolds but my little fatties were always too big for them!


----------



## Aunty E

Start a new thread, I know there's someone on here who uses them...


----------

